# Cualquier amplificador bien hecho es un ampli HI END



## jordibadia (Ene 11, 2009)

He construido unos amplificador y phono con válvulas y ahora para seguir pasándomelo pipa en mi afición, además de escuchar música, desearía seguir montando algún amplificador HIFI con componentes de estado sólido. 

He revisado los temas de este foro y me ha parecido muy completo y de gran ayuda para poder realizar este objetico que me he propuesto.

Pero aquí está la cuestión, cual?

Me ha parecido entender que para confeccionar un amplificador de calidad con SS:
*No se deben usar los amplificador que están integrados en un chip.
*que es mejor seleccionar circuitos que utilicen transistores de silicio.
*Pregunta: todos los transistores son de silicio? Si es así la segunda afirmación es igual que la primera.

Para hacer mi pregunta he seleccionado estos circuitos:



> tecnicdeso
> Amplificador hifi 20w rms con alimentación +-20v





> Fogonazo
> Amplificador de Hi End con IGBT´S
> el resultado del funcionamiento fue, como decirlo sin exagerar TREMENDO, MARAVILLOSO, SENSACIONAL. ETC.





> tecnicdeso
> Amplificador de clase A con 2n3055.



Pero al final he leído esto:


> fogonazo
> Con un amplificador valvular consigues sonido agradable, pero a costa de un buen nivel de distorsión y una coloratura particular Si lo que buscas es fidelidad me parece más lógico un amplificador con bipolares o MOSFET


Entonces cual construir. Primero haré practicas montando esquemas sencillos, por ejemplo el con el 20W +-20V.
Pero como objetivo final debería montar un clase A con MOSFET o el HI END con IGBT, por cierto el IGBT es de clase A?

Bueno pues eso, que hacer?
Muchas gracias. Jordi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

Creo que el mejor consejo es: *"Ve probando y comparando"*

Creo que lo que buscas estaria dentro de este otro post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/discucion-sobre-mejoras-amplificador-p3a-17890/#post129492

Leete esto, la parte sobre "pruebas ciegas"
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 12, 2009)

En el foro hay un pedazo de amplificador que es el de clase A se Silicon Chip. Un saludo.


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 12, 2009)

Juan Carlos:
Gracias, he localizado un par de clase A con MOSFET (de 10 y 32 W) que has proporcionado (no he localizado si alguien ha construido alguno de estos circuitos pero comentas que son de fiar).
Por lo leído en este foro y por la experiencia en válvulas y además como no necesito potencia me decantaría por un amplificador clase A y entre silicón o MOSFET me decanto por los MOSFET.

Fogonazo:
No te quepa ninguna duda, iré montando y comprobando y supongo que las diferencias sónicas de diferentes topologías o clases deben ser de matices (como las válvulas) pero al final algo se tiene que hacer y solamente intento aprovechar las sensaciones que otros han experimentado, pero ya se “no oímos lo que el amplificador reproduce, oímos lo que creemos que debemos oír”

Hay amplificador clase A con IGBT?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 12, 2009)

Jordi, el de silicon lo montó un compañero ( creo que fermalo, leéte el hilo del amplificador ) que es un gran aficionado, además de que monta a válvulas y dijo que era una MARAVILLA, mi consejo, funciona, probado y va de cine, además de que te pueden resolver las dudas, a mi juicio, no lo dudes, el de Silicon. De hecho cuando vaya más tranquilo ( tengo dos curros y un bebé de nueve mese ) lo voy a montar yo.
Un saludo.


----------



## juanma (Ene 12, 2009)

Buenas, aca te paso el link del de SiliconChip:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-20w-clase-siliconchip-14872/

Saludos

PD: Por cierto, estas en el foro de PCPAudio o me equivoco?


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 12, 2009)

Juanma:

Pues sí, también estoy el foro de PCPaudio, observaras que mi avatar es bastante parecido en los dos foros.

Te agradezco el link del silicón chip, ya lo tenía controlado, mirado y revisado.

Seguramente cuando me ponga en ello montaré varios amplificadores, como dice fogonazo “*ve probando y* *comparando*”.

El silicón chip desde el punto de vista de la construcción ya lo tengo seguro, parece que el MOSFET clase A en este foro no está experimentado, pues eso mas emoción.

Pero de todos modos empezaré por uno que sea muy sencillo, pues tengo que practicar lo de hacer PCB .........


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 12, 2009)

> fogonazo
> Existen variables mucho más significativas en la calidad de un amplificador, particularmente una que nadie o casi nadie le presta atención y son los capacitores de paso (Los que quedan en serie con la señal), de que sirve tener un tiempo de crecimiento alto si el capacitor de paso lo distorsiona.
> Otra los potenciómetros
> Otro el diseño de la PCB y la disposición de componentes en ella.
> ...


En la busca de una topologia para conseguir un buen sonido y por lo que entiendo en este cita el resultado puede ser un “desastre” si no se ponen los componentes adecuados.

Fogonazo podrías detallar mas este tema.
Por ejemplo: solo te refieres a las tolerancias o también a los materiales?
Como debe ser un condensador de paso, los electrolíticos de señal o de la fuente de alimentación….. y todo lo demás.
Gracias.


----------



## juanma (Ene 12, 2009)

Sobre los potenciometros:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/son-necesarios-preamplificadores-17843/

El pre de PCPAudio NO usa capacitores de paso, es decir, no quedan capacitores en serie con la señal.
Haganlo y la diferencia *se nota* con un potenciometro comun. En los agudos principalmente.

Sobre las resistencias, no queda otra que con tolerancias del 1%.
Armando un amplificador, medi para verificar el valor de una de 100Ω, que medi? 88,7Ω, mucho mas que el 5% de tolerancia.

Sobre el PCB, hacer el diseño con conexion en estrella de las tierras, para evitar zumbidos.
Sobre la posicion de los componentes, dejo que Fogonazo aclare mas ese punto.


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 13, 2009)

Juanma:

Pero falta el apartado de condensadores:
Electrolíticos de señal
Electrolíticos de la fuente
Capacitores de señal, si los hay cuales?
Capacitores de bajo valor: cerámicos, poliéster, mica plata .....

Dices que las diferencias de valores son importantes, entonces si en la lista de material indican capacitor cerámico y localizo uno con el 1% de tolerancia pero de otro material, puedo substituirlo sin mas o obligatoriamente debe ser de cerámica? Es posible que de otro material abulte mas, seria esta la única pega?

Que hacer en capacitores mejor tolerancia 0? o respetar material?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

jordibadia dijo:
			
		

> En la busca de una topologia para conseguir un buen sonido y por lo que entiendo en este cita el resultado puede ser un “desastre” si no se ponen los componentes adecuados.
> 
> Fogonazo podrías detallar mas este tema.
> Por ejemplo: solo te refieres a las tolerancias o también a los materiales?
> ...


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/condensadores-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/

El principal defecto es el comportamiento del aislante, la tolerancia de un capacitor de paso no se hace importante, salvo un error de 30%.

Todo depende de *¿ Cuan lejos quieres llegar ?*, un electrolítico o un poliester funcionaran "Perfecto" al oído, incluso con medidores de distorsión de precisión, pero si queremos medir por debajo de una tercera cifra decimal *"TODO"* influye, incluyendo variable inpensadas como diseño del impreso, cercanía de componentes, calidad de los filtros de fuente, por supuesto tolerancias de resistencias, Etc


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 13, 2009)

Juanma:

Las preguntas que hago sobre los condensadores ya han quedado suficientemente aclaradas con el post que hay en el apartado “Discusión General”.

De todas maneras pido disculpas porque este tema ya esta explicado, lo que pasa es que aun no he llegado al apartado de Discusión General, ahora estoy con las fuentes. Repito pido disculpas. Jordi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

Me voy a tomar permiso de explayarme un poco:
La topología de un esquema obviamente es importantísima, peroooooooo, en general a mas compleja requiere mayor precisión de las partes.

Por ejemplo, un diferencial de entrada se calcula para que funcione a 1,121 mA, en el papel nos da un funcionamiento excepcional, lo armamos con 2 bonitos transistores cuya ganancia real *¿ Conocemos ?*, los colocamos en una placa también muy bonita pero Oh sorpresa uno de los transistores queda cerca de una resistencia que se calienta, ligeramente pero se calienta al fin y esta a su vez calienta a uno de los transistores del diferencial, moraleja nuestro diferencial se convirtió en algo impredecible.

En una etapa de salida, en teoría se auto-compensan pequeñas diferencias de ganancia de los transistores, pero y si esta diferencia de ganancia esta por sobre lo *compensable*, nuestra etapa salida se entretendrá haciendo cosas exóticas.

Hace un par de milenios, cuando comencé con la electrónica encontré un transistor (RCA 2N3055H) con ganancia 1, es decir que NO amplificaba, y en esa época no existían los transistores falsificados.

Otra variable, *impresos*, casi todos confeccionamos los impresos con pertinax, algunos con fibra de vidrio-epoxi, pero quien halla tenido la suerte de ver un impreso de algún Hi-End habrá notado que es un material totalmente distinto, también es fibra de vidrio, pero el aglomerante es parte de los secretos de la "C.I.A."
Simplemente para disminuir las capacitancias parásitas entre pista y sustrato. Y me remito a hablar de material del impreso, cuando se diseña un impreso de calidad extrema se analizan pista por pista sus capacitancias, inductancias y posibles interacciones entre pistas.

Volviendo con los capacitores, existe mucha "Mitología" al respecto que posee algo de realidad. Cualquiera que valla a un comercio de Hi-End podrá ser alegremente *"estafado"* por un vendedor que lo convenza de que tal o cual capacitor le dará una amplitud de campo "electro-acústico metafísico sincrónico trifásico NO alineado" mucho mejor y por la módica suma de U$ 600.
La realidad es que un excelente capacitor de paso de una excelente marca con excelentes materiales puede costar unos a 6 U$, matemáticamente 6 U$ es <<<  600U$.

Volviendo al planeta de las topologías, Ahora voy a hacer un comentario que me puede llevar a la hoguera, en muchos casos de construcciones DIY conviene un topología simple y eficaz por sobre una sofisticada.
*¿ Y por que ?*
Porque la topología sofisticada requiere componentes igual de sofisticados y precisiones que el aficionado común *NO CONSIGUE.*
Por ejemplo, el esquema dice transistor Marca pirulo modelo XYZ123, al rato viene la pregunta ¿ Lo puedo reemplazar por un TIP 41 ? o peor aun, NO consigo una resistencia de 3000 Ω, ¿ Puedo reemplazarla con una de 2800 Ω o me conviene mas otra de 3300 Ω ?
Si fuera así de fácil, ¿ Por que alguien se habrá puesto a fabricar esto: ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/resistencias-naked-z-foil-altisimas-prestaciones-audio-14473/

Pequeña prueba, acabo de nombrar capacitores de paso (De calidad), sin leer y sobre todo sin copiarse, ¿ Que marcas les vienen a la cabeza ?

¿ Quiero decir con todo esto que no hay que experimentar ?

*Negativo,* quiero decir que si van a experimentar haganlo con coherencia y dedicación, si van a armar algo Hi-FI gasten unos $$$$ y consigan componentes de calidad y precisión, respeten al máximo lo que calculo el que izo el esquema.
Siempre y cuando quieran un buen resultado.


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 14, 2009)

He localizado este esquema clase A con IGBT, es de nueva electronica. Seguramente pronto tendre mas información. Lo que no discernir es si está bien...... (es decir NPI)







(no se como se puede adjuntar un esquema de otra manera que no ocupe tanto, vaya como se puede adjuntar un archivo)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

Yo te aconsejo que no te metas con IGBT´s, ya que se hicieron difíciles sino imposibles de conseguir.
En el foro tienes un par de amplificador clase A probados y con componentes mas terrenales


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 14, 2009)

Tengo un par de IGBT's G20N60B3D que me parece podrian substituir a los GT20D101.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 15, 2009)

Jordi, si eres tan amable sube TODA la información del amplificador italiano (esta revista suele hacer muy buenos artículos).
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2009)

jordibadia dijo:
			
		

> Tengo un par de IGBT's G20N60B3D que me parece podrian substituir a los GT20D101.


Mira la respuesta a frecuencia, los IGBT suelen ser lentos y muchos son inservibles para audio


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 15, 2009)

jordibadia dijo:
			
		

> Tengo un par de IGBT's G20N60B3D que me parece podrian substituir a los GT20D101.


Te sugiero que te busques otro circuito. 
Ese a 20W rms (si llega) tiene el igbt1 polarizado al limite, si pones los que tenes (de menor ganancia) eso va a distorsionar a lo bestia.

Por otro lado, el articulo ya miente cuando "infla" la potencia, porque esos 40W musicales solo salen si la señal es una onda cuadrada (poco musical), el valor tipico que se uso siempre para "potencia musical" (señal = una senoide+armonicas) es un ~ 40% de la potencia rms (señal = una senoide pura).


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 15, 2009)

Gracias a todos, pero vamos a ver:


Según me ha parecido entender un amplificador con MOSFET proporciona un sonido mas agradable que con transistores bipolares.
Por otro lado he visto comentarios de amplificador con IGBT que también realzan el sonido que proporcionan.
Además me decanto por un amplificador de clase A.
Como resultado de todo esto estoy buscando amplificador de clase A con IGBT y MOSFET.
Esta es la situación:


Tengo un MOSFET de clase A que no lo ha montado nadie de los compañeros del foro.
El amplificador de clase A con IGBT, que si lo monto debo hacerlo con los IGBT que están indicados, GT20D101, pero parece ser que no funcionará bien.
El silicon chip A, que esta súper probado por los compañeros del foro.
El HEXFET IGBT de ELEKTOR que no es clase A pero lo comentarios es que suena de maravilla.
Que queda:


LO SEGURO: SILICON CHIP clase A y HEXFET IGBT de ELEKTOR.
LA AVENTURA: Clase A con MOSFET o con IGBT.
Según parece lo mas adecuado es construir LO SEGURO y dejar para despues LA AVENTURA.

El problema de los IGBT sólo es que no se encuentran o hay mas, he mirado por internet y parece que se pueden comprar.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 15, 2009)

jordibadia dijo:
			
		

> Según me ha parecido entender un amplificador con MOSFET proporciona un sonido mas agradable que con transistores bipolares.
> Por otro lado he visto comentarios de amplificador con IGBT que también realzan el sonido que proporcionan.


*Falso como todo mito de audio.*

Solo hay amplificador *bien hechos* y amplificador *mal hechos*. Un transistor bipolar,mosfet,igbt lo que sea, es solo un componente mas. Ninguno tiene propiedades magicas que mejoran el sonido.


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 15, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Solo hay amplificador *bien hechos* y amplificador *mal hechos*. Un transistor bipolar,mosfet,igbt lo que sea, es solo un componente mas. Ninguno tiene propiedades magicas que mejoran el sonido.


Estoy casi totalmente de acuerdo, digo casi porque casi siempre hay algún pequeño matiz, es decir pelín de diferencias.

Esto lo he experimentado con los amplificador a válvulas que he montado.

Pero cuando hay muchos circuitos y topologías todas ellas correctas, de alguna manera se ha de seleccionar algo para hacer algo.

ACLARO: Con este hilo no quiero que nadie interprete que lo que pienso en voz alta es lo mejor, único y exclusivo, como comenta EDUARDO “sólo hay amplificador bien hechos y mal hechos”, por favor no quiero confundir ni pontificar y si ello ha sucedido PIDO DISCULPAS.


----------



## fergu1976 (May 24, 2009)

De acuerdo a mi experiencia ( mas de 40 años), si  se quiere reproducir un sonido HI-END, toda la cadena es escencial, desde la fuente de sonido es decir en este caso los cds o vinilos, hasta los altavoces donde va ser reproducido el audio.
Primero tratar de escoger cds directos de masters, son caros, pero valen la pena.
El reproductor debe ser lo mejor construido posible(buena marca), es decir que tenga excelentes convertidores, y buen sistema de filtraje con fuente separadas para la seccion digital y audio.
Procurar no utilizar peramplificador, ecualizadores, etc...
El amplificador de audio en mi opinion(parte muy críitica), debe ser clase A puro, con poca retroalimentacion. Prefiero los transistores a bulbos ya que estos aunque tienen mas dulzura en el sonido, es dificil parearlos,  tienen corta vida, el inconveniente de micrfonismo y ruidosos. Los de transistores bipolares funcionan bien siempre y cuando sea lo más minimalista posible, con fuentes separadas por canal y mucha filtración, los circuitos impresos exigen un riguroso diseño en el seguimiento de la señal y sobre todo poner mucho enfasis en las tierras,  para evitar cualquier tipo de distorsión, ruidos y retroalimentaciones indeseadas, los capacitores deben ser preferentemente de poliester, incluso hasta 4.7 uf, las resistencias preferentemente al 1% metalizadas, los transistores deben ser elegidos todos uno por uno en cada etapa para que tenga la misma ganancia, los cables de interconexion deben ser de alta calidad en el cobre, etc...
Lo mas díficil es la elección de altavoces, en mi opinion anglosajones de buena marca, que sean tipo monitor con una gran imagen de reproducción, con woffer de cono kevlar y si los hay aún con imanes de alnico, los tweeters, deberían ser de domo metalizado, las redes de cruce separadas y de dos vías, para mi el rango ideal de 40 a 28KHz, con cables de interconoxion de alta calidad.
Si se desea extender el rango bajo con un subwoofer, tambien de alta calidad, con seleccion de frecuencia de corte, activo, con equalizador parametrico, con cambio de fase y sobre todo que no contamine lo más mínimo a los altavoces monitores.
Se que es no es fácil, pero si no se empieza por algo siempre habra algo en la cadena que no encaje.
Cada cosa con su equivalente.
Cualquier cosa me pueden contactar.


----------

